
JSON Feed, a Format Similar to RSS and Atom but in JSON - kylec
https://jsonfeed.org/
======
cestith
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14360729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14360729)
posted just two minutes or so earlier.

